# freemail/web.de geht nicht



## jan74 (16. Februar 2009)

hallo,

ich kann seit ein 2-3 tagen mein freemail account nicht öffnen. habs mit firefox, opera und internet explorer probiert. wenn ich WEB.DE - E-Mail - Suche - DSL - Modem - Shopping - Entertainment eingebe, kommt zumindest die seite. erst beim login ist alles vorbei (zeitüberschreitung).
wenn ich WEB.DE - E-Mail - Suche - DSL - Modem - Shopping - Entertainment eingebe, ist es gleich vorbei...
ALLE anderen Seiten funktionieren!!!
Habe auch mal mein zonealarm ausgeschaltet, kein erfolg.
dieses problem hatte ich bei einem anderen pc (beim arbeiten) nicht, muss also irgendwie an meinem pc oder so liegen.

hilfeeeeeeeee???

ach ja, mit mozilla thunderbird kann ich ganz normal die mails bei web,de abrufen...

oh mann, das erste ist web . de
das zweite freemail . de


----------



## jan74 (16. Februar 2009)

@HeNrY
es ist ja ok, wenn du mich "verbesserst", aber dann hilf mir auch bitte bei meinem problem...


----------



## Klutten (16. Februar 2009)

Henry hat dich nicht verbessert, er hat lediglich deine beiden Postings zusammengeführt, da du in den Foren-Regeln wohl überlesen hast, dass Doppelpostings unerwünscht sind.

Benutze also bitte den Button "Ändern".

Was dein Problem angeht, wird sich bestimmt jemand finden, der dir behilflich ist.


----------



## jan74 (16. Februar 2009)

schade, keine kurzfristige hilfe...

nachtrag: auch an einem anderen pc bei mir gehts nicht...


----------



## jan74 (17. Februar 2009)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillfe...
jetzt erbarme sich doch einer mir zu sagen, was da bei mir schiefläuft...

nachtrag: komischerweise gehts plötzlich wieder, trotzdem schade, dass keiner probiert hat zu helfen...


----------

